

How to handle an aggressive interviewer - mstjern
http://paralegalhell.com/2010/09/30/my-interview-or-sparring-with-a-bitch-from-hell/

======
CodeMage
I was hoping to see something more constructive than "I made the troll
apologize and then marched out." I mean, there's nothing wrong with doing that
-- on the contrary, more people should do it when warranted -- but it's also
not something I (personally) find interesting enough to post about or read
about.

~~~
hga
If it helps give others the courage to do the same thing when appropriate it's
worthwhile.

Plus this was above and beyond most any job interview nastiness I've ever read
and otherwise somewhat interesting. And unfortunately I have to agree with the
many of the commentators: too many women get abusive when they get into
positions of authority (at least in software development in my experience).

